
React-Redux-Webpack2 Boilerplate - anuragaryan
https://github.com/anuragaryan/webpack-react-redux-starter
======
anuragaryan
This is a simple React Redux Starter boilerplate. You can use it to start
working directly on your app code that matters, saving a lot of setup time.

This comes with Webpack 2 as module bundler, Babel to compile ES6 to vanilla
javascript and Bootstrap css and js.

